# clients untereinander kommunizieren



## Mauela (31. Jan 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein problem,
ich muß es irgendwie schaffen, das sich mehrere Clients untereinander Kommunizieren können.
wie könnte ich das machen. 
ich weis das es nicht mit Serversocket und socket geht denn wenn der serversocket gestartet 
ist kann der client nichts anderes mehr machen als auf eine reaktion von einem anderen Client zu warten.
Serversocket Blockiert alle anderen Aktionen.
also würde ich erreichen das alle clients auf irgendwas warten!!!

ich habe schon versucht einen NonBlocked zu machen aber ohne erfolg.
hat jemand eine idee oder ein kleines Beispiel was man dafür machen kann.

Gruß Manuela.


----------



## tuxedo (31. Jan 2008)

HI Manuela,

das was du vor hast geht sowohl mit Serversocket und Socket, als auch mit Datagramsocket. Sprich mit TCP und auch mit UDP. 

Damit ein Rechner nicht total blockiert wenn er auf eine eingehende Verbindung wartet, solltest du diesen "ich warte bis in alle ewigkeit auf eine eingehende Verbindung"-Prozess in einen eigenen Thread stecken und so vom rest des Programms entkoppeln. 

Mit weniger Threads geht's wenn du Non-Blocking-IO benutzt. 

- Alex


----------



## Manuela (31. Jan 2008)

Danke,

hat funktioniert.

Danke


----------

